# New Yamaha 2 strokes available!



## cflounders (Jan 6, 2010)

We have secured a couple of New Yamaha 2 stroke 90 hp's if anyone has been looking for one. They are becomming very hard to find as Yamaha stopped selling the carbed 2 strokes to the US as of Jan. 1st 2010. The are included in the extended warranty program giving the owner a total of 5 years warranty at no extra charge. Only have 2 left so hurry if you need one! Contact me here or call Chris at 352-628-2991 if you have any questions.


----------



## nleblancski (May 17, 2010)

What are you asking?


----------



## cflounders (Jan 6, 2010)

Sold them both. Sorry should have updated the thread. I have a used 07 on consignment with a low water pick up & SS prop. he is asking 5,000.00. You can make an offer.


----------

